# Filework



## Molokai

I will update this thread often, because i love creating filework on knives. This is my latest, took only two hours, using one file (one side is round, other flat, sharp edges)
Its not perfect but i will do better next time. I was missing a large round one...
Feel free to put some photos of your filework here.

Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin

Tom that is almost as attractive as your lovely wife. Very well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Very nice filework.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tom beautifully done! would you please post a picture from the side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Very nice work Tom, does it have a purpose, or is it a practice piece...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Very nice Tom, I, like you, love to do file work. Lately I've been back up with orders but have about caught up so I will be able to do some fun stuff like that soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Incredibly impressive, especially having been done with only one file. I think you are a very patient man! Meticulous to say the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I love this kind of detail... Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Molokai

Wildthings said:


> Tom beautifully done! would you please post a picture from the side


Here it is. Ready for heat treatment.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## HomeBody

I always wondered how that was done. Didn't expect it to be with a file by hand. Impressive. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

barry richardson said:


> Very nice work Tom, does it have a purpose, or is it a practice piece...


Some filework have a purpose for better handling the knife. Some are just there because they look good on knife.


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK, so next question is how you colored it black? Acid?


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> OK, so next question is how you colored it black? Acid?


Its just a shade,
but after heat treatment i will leave it black.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tom, that is just awesome and impressive! I really like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

NICE work Tom!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks Tom that is splendid!! Even though the view from above is spectacular I think the side view is really cool too!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman

I like it! sort of a Celtic look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

After HT, satin finished to 800 grit, i put the logo. Turned real nice. Now waiting for the glue to set. I am going with some real nice Amboyna. I was thinking curly koa but dont want to sell the knife to Kevin. 
Mosaic pins of course. This is so far my best knife.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai

Here is another

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

That's awesome Tom - can't wait to see it in full. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

That is crazy fine - side view also please!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

The firework just keeps getting better. I like the finer lines. It has an even more refined look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

I love the tighter work on the second as well. You wouldn't be a drummer would you? Because the only way I think I could get one of those off you would be a trade. Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Wildthings said:


> That is crazy fine - side view also please!!


I will get that when the knife is over. Dont know about the wood yet, thats the problem as i have plenty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Another one. Took me two hours


 
I will call this Crazy snake

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## bench1holio

Very cool tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass

You really need to start playing drums so I can trade you something ha ha! Super nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

That's some very nice filework!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

The File Master. Looks outstanding.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Blueglass said:


> You really need to start playing drums so I can trade you something ha ha! Super nice.


Yeah That's what I'm thinking - you need any taxidermy work done? LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

The detail in that is incredible. Very intricate and consistent pattern!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NeilYeag

As a so far hacker knife maker, I still look at this in awe. Like so many other skills, I understand the basic principle, but executing with your finesse and symmetry is a whole another level. I am practicing but two hours maybe 2 inches, with far less results. But push on , push on! You complete the entire item beautifully in the same.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Thanks you Neil, I use lots of measurements when making filework but people know me as hairsplitter. Its a curse.... :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag

The proof is in the results. I have seen a lot of online stuff and some real life examples, but your execution is as good as it gets. IMHO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Strider

Your progress is superb. Love the last photo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

That makes my head swirl just thinking about keeping the routine straight. Too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Wildthings said:


> That makes my head swirl just thinking about keeping the routine straight. Too cool!


My photo looks similar to your avatar photo, green duck.... :) maybe it's your destiny to own this knife...... ;)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TRfromMT

Beautiful work, Tom. I'm not sure how anyone has the patience to do that. Really fantastic.


----------



## Wildthings

Molokai said:


> My photo looks similar to your avatar photo, green duck.... :) maybe it's your destiny to own this knife...... ;)


Is it a drop point hunter with a Molokai Octopus on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt

Molokai said:


> After HT, satin finished to 800 grit, i put the logo. Turned real nice. Now waiting for the glue to set. I am going with some real nice Amboyna. I was thinking curly koa but dont want to sell the knife to Kevin.
> Mosaic pins of course. This is so far my best knife.
> 
> View attachment 46401


How about me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

